# Dell Dimension 8400 Power Problem



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Recently my Dell Dimension 8400 will not power on. When I plug it in the only indication that some power is getting to the motherboard is a green led light which lights up on the mobo. Pressing the power button on front panel of computer has no effect. No other indicators or components come on.
My first item to check is the power on/off button. I have just got a replacement power button with led board. Would appreciate if anybody could tell me what is the best method of removing the old unit and fitting the new one.
:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Before you attempt to install the new switch, find the Power Switch wires on the Mobo. Remove those wires and short across the two terminals with a small screwdriver or other metal objects. If the PC boots the switch is probably at fault. If it does not boot then you have another problem.


----------



## LotsOfLoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Many thanks for your help. The back of the front panel power switch has a cable coming of it that connects to a circuit board at the rear of 2 usb connections (also located on front panel). Coming off this circuit board is 2 cables which connect to the mobo. Any idea which one of these is the feed for the power switch? I really do not want to fry my mobo ( or electrocute myself !!!!).


----------

